# Back from the Dead



## Rib (May 4, 2006)

Something odd happened with my Dead Leaf pair and I was hoping someone knowledgable here would come up with a 'scientific' reason why this would happen: I have a pair of Dead leaf mantis which I have been mating and the female has been laying Ooths fine. I was remating them after each Ooth (shes now on her third) and the male was starting to get worse for wear. He molted about a months before she did and needless to say I kept coming home to find him laying on his back at the bootom of the tank, refusing food and drinking alot of water, very weak and barely able to hold his own weight: All the signs of a mantis about to die and these went on and got gradually worse over the period of 4 or 5 days. so I decided to put him in with my female (in her tank) in the hope that he might be able to pull one last miracle mating or at the very least he would be a good food supply. As soon as I put him in there you bet yourself he woke up, starting holding hs own weight and focussing on the female, frozen (like they do). That was 3 days ago and he's still going strong. They'v mated twice and I even saw him eat a cricket yesterday. He hasn't fallen down once, doesnt look weak at all and has eaten. This pleased me, but confused me. why did this happen, or how can it happen?

and before someone says, he showed no signs of illness such as vomiting or diarrhea, just age.


----------



## infinity (May 4, 2006)

not sure about the scientific explanation here but lets just say if YOU hadn't had sex in ages, wouldn't you be bumming it around being lazy until your next lay?!  - he's got something to live for now


----------



## Jackson (May 4, 2006)

> not sure about the scientific explanation here but lets just say if YOU hadn't had sex in ages, wouldn't you be bumming it around being lazy until your next lay?!  - he's got something to live for now


lol, he asked for a scientific explanation....Not a Mans Explanation


----------



## Rib (May 4, 2006)

> > not sure about the scientific explanation here but lets just say if YOU hadn't had sex in ages, wouldn't you be bumming it around being lazy until your next lay?!  - he's got something to live for now
> 
> 
> lol, he asked for a scientific explanation....Not a Mans Explanation


well you say that, but thats the only reason I could come up with. He put dying on hold for a while because he had a reason to live. Its a bit confusing really


----------



## infinity (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I mean if you're on your death-bed and you've got one last chance to have sex... wouldn't you muster all the strength you had to try and do it?!

Literally the whole 'point' of an animal's existance is to pass on its DNA to its offspring... why do you think many males die soon after mating - or like tarantulas for example, live about a tenth the lifespan...

Sure it's a man's explanation but i bet it's not far from the truth!

Sex is a strong driving force for any animal :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (May 4, 2006)

It is common that dead leaf mantis looking lethargic especially due to old age. It happens on both male and female. The female may also look very sluggish but still able to produce ooth. Keep them moist and feed them less to extend their life span. You don't really have to mate them everytime but it is up to you. Good luck.


----------



## Rib (May 4, 2006)

> It is common that dead leaf mantis looking lethargic especially due to old age. It happens on both male and female. The female may also look very sluggish but still able to produce ooth. Keep them moist and feed them less to extend their life span. You don't really have to mate them everytime but it is up to you. Good luck.


It was more than just sluggish though, a few times I came in and saw him thinking he was dead, only to have him start twicthcing when I tried to remove him.


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

Too FUNNY 'bout the man's explanation!...... One Last RIDE!......hahahaa Good for HIM!


----------



## Rib (May 22, 2006)

the funny thing is, he's now outlived the female, even though he shed about a month before her


----------

